# Our Current Puppies :)



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL since everyone else has been posting pictures of their puppies I thought I would do the same. They are out of two different bloodlines that eventually I hope to combine for different strengths they both posses.

The first litter is 7 weeks old and AKC CH sired...they are all long coats.

This is Levi:


















And this is Lucky:



















And this is Lulu:






















The second litter is out of my AKC grand champion bitch and by an AKC top producing & nationally ranked for several years running grand champion sire. Three girls (how did I get so lucky!?)...they are 5 weeks old.

This is Molly:



















This is Olivia:



















And this is Piper:



















And that's all for now LOL.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Aww there so adorable!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

OH MY GOD. Are any of them available?!?! I am in love with the girls of the second litter, especially Piper! The first litter is gorgeous too, but I love the SC Chis. You did a fabulous job, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pupluv168 said:


> OH MY GOD. Are any of them available?!?! I am in love with the girls of the second litter, especially Piper! The first litter is gorgeous too, but I love the SC Chis. You did a fabulous job, they are all gorgeous!


Right now none are available, I bred them for me/my breeding program and so far everyone is looking really nice so I don't know who I will keep yet! Probably the whole second litter of girls will stay here though if they are improvement on bitches I have and replace some older girls  The girl from the first litter is definitely staying and hopefully one of the boys, but I need to evaluate each litter at 8 weeks and make cuts from there for things that appear to make them pet quality vs. show quality.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Such beautiful puppies!! They're so perfect and adorable!

That second pic of Piper, looks just like my Daisy as a pup 

Which of your girls is mum to each litter?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Charlotte~ said:


> Such beautiful puppies!! They're so perfect and adorable!
> 
> That second pic of Piper, looks just like my Daisy as a pup
> 
> Which of your girls is mum to each litter?


Birdie is the dam of the first litter and Leah is the dam of the second litter...they are a lot older though, than they were in my profile picture.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> Right now none are available, I bred them for me/my breeding program and so far everyone is looking really nice so I don't know who I will keep yet! Probably the whole second litter of girls will stay here though if they are improvement on bitches I have and replace some older girls  The girl from the first litter is definitely staying and hopefully one of the boys, but I need to evaluate each litter at 8 weeks and make cuts from there for things that appear to make them pet quality vs. show quality.


Congrats! They are certainly some gorgeous puppies!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They are all beautiful,thanks for pics


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

They are all beautiful but I am in absolutely love with Molly!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

They are all ADORABLE! Little Levi has to be my favorite though


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LittleGemma said:


> They are all beautiful but I am in absolutely love with Molly!


Thanks  LOL it's funny because when I posted the pics, I knew you would like her because she/Gemma somewhat resemble each other. She is FULL OF IT too, absolute trouble and not even 8 weeks old. Her registered name is going to be Knockout's Firecracker and it suits her. She beats the other puppies up so I will put her in with the older litter and she beats THEM up!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I LOVE Molly! Please wrap her up and send her to me


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Their all so adoreable. But I think my favorites are Lucky and Lulu.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They are breathtaking! Congrats! I had to go back and look at them a second
time, they are just too precious. I love that you shared them with us, it put a
smile on my face. Puppies are the best form of therapy!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They all look perfect you should keep them all


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

PERFECTION!!! 

Now THESE are what well bred puppies should look like. 

They are beautiful Kristi.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> Thanks  LOL it's funny because when I posted the pics, I knew you would like her because she/Gemma somewhat resemble each other. She is FULL OF IT too, absolute trouble and not even 8 weeks old. Her registered name is going to be Knockout's Firecracker and it suits her. She beats the other puppies up so I will put her in with the older litter and she beats THEM up!!


Haha! They do resemble each other! Lol, she sounds way too cute.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh more puppies!! love them!
I have certainly missed a lot while i have been away from the forums. lol xx


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cuteness overload... I don't know how you could bear to part with any of them!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous pups!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

They are all







. Congrats on both litters. I adore the little bows on the girls. Way to cute!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Love them all but you know that.

Both litters resemble their dams so much ATM! It's amazing how much they will change over the next few weeks!!

Really pleased for you and well done on Birdies litter being they were so early. Looking forward to seeing them grow up.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Kristi!! They are all so PERFECT!! I LOVE Piper. Love love love love. I would take her in a heartbeat! But all of them are adorable. The first litter are all so fluffy!!! They each look so much like Bryco. Is the second letter all SC? I have a special place in my heart for both Leah and Oakley, so I hope you don't ever replace either of them, which I don't think you ever would!! (but I'm calling dibs on both in case you ever would!) congrats on the beautiful puppes! I'm looking forward to watching them grow and seeing their progress and finding out if you'll be selling any!


----------



## Corkymom (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness how cute!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW!!! They are stunning!! Thanks so much for showing them to us. I do hope you show them again as they grow. They truly are gorgeous. I don't think I can pick a favorite I love them all.


----------

